# AirPort Express, impossible d'étendre un réseau ?



## Le0n_n0eL (3 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour, 
   Je viens de faire achat d'un AirPort Express, dans l'intention de l'utiliser en tant que "_routeur_"
ou "_répéteur_" histoire d'avoir le Wi-Fi jusqu'à ma chambre. Problème, lors de la configuration, il m'est impossible de l'utiliser avec la fonction "_étendre un réseau_". Je peux par contre l'utiliser pour créer, ou accéder à un réseau, ou encore pour l'Airplay :mouais:
   Après quelques recherches dans le sujet j'ai cru comprendre qu'*il est impossible d'étendre un réseau sans fil autre que Apple*, le "_sans fil_" signifie que l'on ne peut pas l'utiliser en "_répéteur_" ? ( c'est-à-dire sans être relié à la livebox )
ou bien que l'on ne peut tout simplement pas étendre un réseau ? ( même avec câble ethernet relié à la livebox ? )

 Donc, je ne peux en aucun cas étendre un réseau wifi ( autre que Apple ) même avec un câble ethernet branché à la livebox ? 

Il faudrait un deuxième AirPort Express, AirPort Extreme, ou Time Capsule pour à la fois créer un réseau Apple, et ensuite pouvoir l'étendre ? :hein:

Merci à ceux qui pourront m'éclaircir


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2014)

Bonsoir,

 il y a toujours un problème de vocabulaire avec l'expression "étendre un réseau".

Il faudrait 2 mots différents, selon que :

1. on étend le réseau wifi avec un "répéteur wifi" (pas de câble Ethernet en jeu)

ou :

2. on étend la couverture wifi de son installation en installant un deuxième point d'accès wifi, qui est relié par Ethernet au routeur du réseau.

Pour 1 : on ne peut pas utiliser une borne Apple pour répéter le signal wifi d'un appareil non Apple. 

Pour 2 : tu peux relier la borne à la Livebox avec un câble Ethernet, et utiliser la fonction "créer un réseau (wifi)".
Si tu donnes au réseau créé le même nom (SSID), même sécurité (WPA2), et même mot de passe (clé de sécurité) que la Livebox, tu auras créé un "réseau d'itinérance" (roaming network), dans lequel tout client wifi se connecte automatiquement au point d'accès (Livebox, borne Apple) qu'il reçoit le mieux.

Tu dis que tu veux utiliser la borne comme "routeur" ?
Je ne vois pas bien pourquoi.
A mon avis tu veux l'utiliser comme point d'accès wifi.
Si c'est bien le cas, il faut la configurer comme suit :

- Sans fil : créer un réseau sans fil
- Internet, connexion via DHCP (ou statique éventuellement)
- Réseau : mode routeur : désactivé


----------



## Le0n_n0eL (4 Novembre 2014)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> il y a toujours un problème de vocabulaire avec l'expression "étendre un réseau".
> 
> ...



J'ai actuellement la même configuration que celle que tu me propose, mais en clair, si on considère qu'il m'est égal de créer ou non un nouveaux réseau, ou d'avoir le boitier près de ma livebox, il m'est impossible d'avoir juste du Wi-Fi plus loin dans mon appartement ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,

 je ne comprends pas ton message.

Tu peux étendre le réseau wifi de la Livebox de 2 façons : 

1. relier l'Express à la Livebox avec un câble Ethernet (existe jusqu'à 50m de long...), soit directement, soit en passant par des boitiers CPL (avec certaines contraintes). 
Ce qui permet de placer l'Express loin de la Livebox, et de couvrir en wifi une zone non couverte par la Livebox.

2. répéter le réseau wifi de la Livebox avec un répéteur wifi universel, ce que l'Express n'est pas, car elle ne peut répéter (fonction "étendre un réseau") QUE le wifi d'un appareil Apple, pas celui d'une Livebox.


----------



## Le0n_n0eL (4 Novembre 2014)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je ne comprends pas ton message.
> 
> ...



Oui je penses que je vais plutôt opter pour la première façon, mais c'est bien dommage que l'AirPort Express ne soit pas universel. En tous cas merci pour toutes ces explications


----------

